# 'Rosie the Riveter' rolls up sleeves, helps restore WWII plane she worked on in 1944



## fubar57 (May 11, 2022)

Kansas City 'Rosie the Riveter' rolls up sleeves, helps restore WWII plane she worked on in 1944


The goal: To bring history back to life with a special surprise.




www.kmbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2022)

I love stories like that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

